# Mathews' Goodies



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

How does someone get Mathews logo items?

My wife wanted to by me a few things for Xmas. She tried online and it didnt work. She then called and was told they don't ship to Cunuck land.

What's up with that?

Cheers,


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*decals*

Look in the Lancaster cat. on pages 243 & 255 there are Mathews decals ,hats ect. I fon't think that ML4 helps with shipping:angel:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

They ship the bows to Canada but not the accessories? Hmmm. Kind of looking to shoot themselves in the foot, PR-wise.

If you seriously want these items, maybe you can contact Dietmar through his website and see if he has any influence with the company? I'm sure they would take note of any "suggestions" he might have...


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I would prefer if you would not talk about my "goodies"

Thank you
Mathew


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Stash said:


> They ship the bows to Canada but not the accessories? Hmmm. Kind of looking to shoot themselves in the foot, PR-wise.
> 
> If you seriously want these items, maybe you can contact Dietmar through his website and see if he has any influence with the company? I'm sure they would take note of any "suggestions" he might have...


Thanks Stash for the suggestion. I thought about that earlier today since me and Dietmar know each other from a few events we attended together. I just thought that some of you guys would have some suggestions.

Cheers,


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*goodies*

i know we have ordered goodies from mathews for customers b4 throuugh the shop. they take forever to get but at least u can get them....good luck


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I would prefer if you would not talk about my "goodies"
> 
> Thank you
> Mathew


Don't talk about them, but definitely NO PICTURES of "your" goodiesukey:


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Any Mathews dealer should be able to order what you are looking for. The Calgary Archery Center has brought in clothing, hats, towels and other items for people interested in purchasing them.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your input. The matter has been resolved to my outmost satisfaction thanks to Dietmar. 

By the way Mathews will be selling internationally in the near future, keep an eye out.

Cheers,

Claude


----------

